# Grants in July



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Last two weeks has remained largely passive so I am wondering if anyone has been granted a visa this month.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope. Still waiting for my meds to be finalised - hopefully this week.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Me neither... Boolean, our dates are similar, my application had a CO assigned on 21 May, and my meds were uploaded on 21 June. There's been no visible action on anything (from the CO at least) since 21 May.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Nope. Still waiting for my meds to be finalised - hopefully this week.


Have you sent them a message using the link I posted before? My meds were finalized after doing that.

I am still waiting on FBI clearance which I am likely to get next week.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

boolean said:


> Have you sent them a message using the link I posted before? My meds were finalized after doing that.
> 
> I am still waiting on FBI clearance which I am likely to get next week.


Yeah, I sent them a message on the form and a few days later it went to referred. I figure I'll give them another week or so and if it's still stuck on referred, I'll send them another message. From what I've been reading on here, it usually takes 4-5 days for meds to go from referred to finalised.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Me neither... Boolean, our dates are similar, my application had a CO assigned on 21 May, and my meds were uploaded on 21 June. There's been no visible action on anything (from the CO at least) since 21 May.


I can understand how frustrating it would be for you not to hear back after uploading all docs. COs may not be actively processing the applications as they are perhaps gearing up for new changes introduced with SkillSelect before it starts sending invites.


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yeah, I sent them a message on the form and a few days later it went to referred. I figure I'll give them another week or so and if it's still stuck on referred, I'll send them another message. From what I've been reading on here, it usually takes 4-5 days for meds to go from referred to finalised.


Right, it takes about a week. Hope it gets finalized soon for you!


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just waiting for good behavior cert from Msia... Then, all done.. Going back to Msia for holiday next week, hopefully get it sorted at the same time , then come back vt PR validated on the way in... Hehe... Save me a trip!


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> Just waiting for good behavior cert from Msia... Then, all done.. Going back to Msia for holiday next week, hopefully get it sorted at the same time , then come back vt PR validated on the way in... Hehe... Save me a trip!


I got my visa granted few days later after submit my good behavior cert to the CO.

 keep checking on the malaysia foreign ministry website on your application status for the cert. 

They told me I need to wait 1 to 2 months to get it but mine was approved after 3 weeks


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

jimsim said:


> I got my visa granted few days later after submit my good behavior cert to the CO.
> 
> keep checking on the malaysia foreign ministry website on your application status for the cert.
> 
> They told me I need to wait 1 to 2 months to get it but mine was approved after 3 weeks



Yup, been doing that once a while.. Nearly 3weeks now.. Should be soon!  
Good luck on your move to Sydney!


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> Yup, been doing that once a while.. Nearly 3weeks now.. Should be soon!
> Good luck on your move to Sydney!


I got my Msian PCC clearance in a month plus 1 week for the cert to be posted to me... I just passed the scanned copy to my agent earlier today. In comparison, my UK police check only took 10 days.


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

modds said:


> I got my Msian PCC clearance in a month plus 1 week for the cert to be posted to me... I just passed the scanned copy to my agent earlier today. In comparison, my UK police check only took 10 days.


Good luck Modds! 
Just checked my application status, it was done 2days ago.. So the cert should be on the way to my house now... 

Good to see a few Msian here...


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

Got my grant today! When I first consulted with my agent, he gave an estimation of about 1 1/2 years for the grant. I lodged the application in early February (after IELTS and ACS assesment)... I did not expect it to be processed this fast.


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

modds said:


> Got my grant today! When I first consulted with my agent, he gave an estimation of about 1 1/2 for the grant. I lodged the application in early February (after IELTS and ACS assesment)... I did not expect it to be processed this fast.


congrats!!!! is it a 175 or 176?


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks  I applied for a 175


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

modds said:


> Got my grant today! When I first consulted with my agent, he gave an estimation of about 1 1/2 years for the grant. I lodged the application in early February (after IELTS and ACS assesment)... I did not expect it to be processed this fast.


That was fast! I lodged my application last year June and I just got granted early of May this year

Congratulations to you! So when you are moving over and where?

It's nice to see own country man getting granted


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

jimsim said:


> That was fast! I lodged my application last year June and I just got granted early of May this year
> 
> Congratulations to you! So when you are moving over and where?
> 
> It's nice to see own country man getting granted


Thanks! I think the COs went full speed to clear out the applications before processing the ones under the new system. We're going for a recce trip in September, and probably move there before June next year.

Anyway if you're not aware, there's a group in Facebook called Global Malaysian Network - Australia... check it out. Quite active bunch of Malaysians from all over OZ.

Global Malaysian Network | Facebook


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

modds said:


> Got my grant today! When I first consulted with my agent, he gave an estimation of about 1 1/2 years for the grant. I lodged the application in early February (after IELTS and ACS assesment)... I did not expect it to be processed this fast.


Congratulations brother! Nice to see someone receiving grant in July. Seems DIAC is slowly coming out of hibernation!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

boolean said:


> Congratulations brother! Nice to see someone receiving grant in July. Seems DIAC is slowly coming out of hibernation!


Congrats, Modds! Very glad to see your post, I think you are only the 2nd I've seen (on this forum) that has gotten a grant this month.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Congrats, Modds! Very glad to see your post, I think you are only the 2nd I've seen (on this forum) that has gotten a grant this month.


Still no word on the referred meds, mbc71? I think the HOC must be back logged because it seems to be taking them longer to approve referred medicals. I had hoped to hear something this week about my meds, but that was wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Still no word on the referred meds, mbc71? I think the HOC must be back logged because it seems to be taking them longer to approve referred medicals. I had hoped to hear something this week about my meds, but that was wishful thinking on my part...


Still no change for me either. I had sent an enquiry in a couple days ago, hopefully they'll get to it soon... Pullin' my hair out here! I am soooooo ready to put my notice in at work


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

modds said:


> Thanks! I think the COs went full speed to clear out the applications before processing the ones under the new system. We're going for a recce trip in September, and probably move there before June next year.
> 
> Anyway if you're not aware, there's a group in Facebook called Global Malaysian Network - Australia... check it out. Quite active bunch of Malaysians from all over OZ.
> 
> Global Malaysian Network | Facebook


Ouhh...i'm not aware of it. Thanks for the link.

Yea, i believe the CO went full speed on clearing the application before the new system because my agent told me the same thing. She told me to expect the visa granted at this year end but I was granted on early May


----------



## pm4553 (Mar 5, 2012)

What does the below status mean? Do you know how much time it takes for CO to grant my VISA (Subclass 175) now that all the medicals have been "received/finalised"? 
I don't, however, see the PCC mentioned on the home page? Nevertheless, that's uploaded, too. 

Appreciate your response.

Application General Skilled Migration - xxxxx 
24/04/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
24/04/2012 Application fee received 
08/06/2012 Application being processed further 
08/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you 

View your receipt details 
Document Checklist 

Person 1 ABCDEF
Date of birth: DDMMYYY Passport No: XXXXX
08/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
26/06/2012 e-Mail sent to you 
11/07/2012 Health requirements finalised 
11/07/2012 Further medical results received 
10/07/2012 Further medical results received 
10/07/2012 Further medical results received 
11/07/2012 HIV blood test received


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

pm4553 said:


> What does the below status mean? Do you know how much time it takes for CO to grant my VISA (Subclass 175) now that all the medicals have been "received/finalised"?
> I don't, however, see the PCC mentioned on the home page? Nevertheless, that's uploaded, too.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> ...



it will be very fast if you complete all the documents and sent to them within the time period they give you. Those means that they already received your documents which is a good thing  now just sit back and wait. 

I can say congratulation upfront to you 1st


----------



## pm4553 (Mar 5, 2012)

jimsim said:


> it will be very fast if you complete all the documents and sent to them within the time period they give you. Those means that they already received your documents which is a good thing  now just sit back and wait.
> 
> I can say congratulation upfront to you 1st


Thank you for you kind words, jimsim.

It aint over till it's over. So, I'll probably jump with joy only once I see the much awaited email


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally I received the grant today within few hours of uploading my FBI clearance! Hats off to staff at DIAC who processed and approved the application just within 4 months. It was completely unanticipated!


----------



## pm4553 (Mar 5, 2012)

boolean said:


> Finally I received the grant today within few hours of uploading my FBI clearance! Hats off to staff at DIAC who processed and approved the application just within 4 months. It was completely unanticipated!


Congrats, boolean. 4 months is quick!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

boolean said:


> Finally I received the grant today within few hours of uploading my FBI clearance! Hats off to staff at DIAC who processed and approved the application just within 4 months. It was completely unanticipated!



Congrats Boolean..!!


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Still no change for me either. I had sent an enquiry in a couple days ago, hopefully they'll get to it soon... Pullin' my hair out here! I am soooooo ready to put my notice in at work


Hello mbc71, how did you send the enquiry?

Thanks


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello mbc71, how did you send the enquiry?
> 
> Thanks


I used this page: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/email/eform-processing-centres.htm?51

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

boolean said:


> Finally I received the grant today within few hours of uploading my FBI clearance! Hats off to staff at DIAC who processed and approved the application just within 4 months. It was completely unanticipated!


Congrats boolean! Good luck with the move!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

boolean said:


> Finally I received the grant today within few hours of uploading my FBI clearance! Hats off to staff at DIAC who processed and approved the application just within 4 months. It was completely unanticipated!


Missed this yesterday - CONGRATS Boolean!!!!! Very happy for you!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## boolean (Apr 17, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Congrats Boolean..!!


Thank you PM4553, ShreeGanesh, mbc71 and ozbound12.


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats Boolean! Now our adventure begins...


----------



## Niknak19 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats Boolean!! We just got granted our visa on Monday , so can't wait to get over to Aus now.

Hope the move goes well for you!

Good luck

Nikki


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

So modds, when are you planning to go over Aussie and where do you plan to touch down?

Btw, congratulations Boolean.

I don't know why but I feel happy for those who got their visa granted because we all know how it feels when we got our visa granted


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

jimsim said:


> So modds, when are you planning to go over Aussie and where do you plan to touch down?
> 
> Btw, congratulations Boolean.
> 
> I don't know why but I feel happy for those who got their visa granted because we all know how it feels when we got our visa granted


I'm going in Sept to look at some Melbourne suburbs and schools. We'll probably make our final move somewhere in Feb/March next year to coincide with the start of the school term. We did not anticipate the early grant, so our plans got moved forward a couple of months. That also means that we'll have less starting money because me & my wife will miss out our yearly bonus for next year! Oh well... when an opportunity closes, another one will appear somewhere else 

How about you?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Me neither... Boolean, our dates are similar, my application had a CO assigned on 21 May, and my meds were uploaded on 21 June. There's been no visible action on anything (from the CO at least) since 21 May.


hello there,

you have mentioned that "Docs met", have you cleared the meds? I mean I see that your meds were referred, did you clear and submit them?


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

modds said:


> I'm going in Sept to look at some Melbourne suburbs and schools. We'll probably make our final move somewhere in Feb/March next year to coincide with the start of the school term. We did not anticipate the early grant, so our plans got moved forward a couple of months. That also means that we'll have less starting money because me & my wife will miss out our yearly bonus for next year! Oh well... when an opportunity closes, another one will appear somewhere else
> 
> How about you?


I already booked my flight on 2nd of March next year. I'm going to wait until my bonus to come in (next year January before I tender my resignation letter). I will be touching at Sydney though. Still a very blur future ahead of me but I'm sure it will be good at the end of the day, *finger crossed*.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reddykandy said:


> hello there,
> 
> you have mentioned that "Docs met", have you cleared the meds? I mean I see that your meds were referred, did you clear and submit them?


My meds, and our son's and daughter's, are all "Met", but my DH's are still in referred status (since 21 June). Other than that, all of our docs are met. Just waiting now...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

Got my PR visa 175 granted last Thursday ! Yay!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> Got my PR visa 175 granted last Thursday ! Yay!


Oaw, that's great!
Congratulations mate..............:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> Got my PR visa 175 granted last Thursday ! Yay!


Hi,

When did you submit your PR application?

Thanks


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats boolean. Am so glad for you and wishing you the best for your move and living your dream.





boolean said:


> Finally I received the grant today within few hours of uploading my FBI clearance! Hats off to staff at DIAC who processed and approved the application just within 4 months. It was completely unanticipated!


----------



## modds (Jun 11, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> Got my PR visa 175 granted last Thursday ! Yay!


Congrats! Your head must be filled with all the crazy preparations by now


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did you submit your PR application?
> 
> Thanks


Submitted early April, CO assigned end of May, documents all MET except medical check-up and Msia Police check not applied yet. Got my Visa granted the same day I submitted the police check cert. didn't expect it to be this quick!


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

modds said:


> Congrats! Your head must be filled with all the crazy preparations by now


It's awesome ! Haha... I am actually already on 457 visa. Now need to plan what to do as a PR.. Need to apply for medicare, change my private insurance package, get an Aussie driving license, not sure any other thing that I need to do.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Processing delays?*

Hi,

I submitted my medical and PCC on 19th June and 20th June 2012 for 176 GSM.

I have been waiting since. How much time is it taking these days? Secondly is there any other fellows who gave medical around the same date?

The delay is actually due to medical processing delays

Please advise as i was expecting it to come in a month.

Thanks


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my medical and PCC on 19th June and 20th June 2012 for 176 GSM.
> 
> ...


No one got a grant recently who submitted pcc and gave medical around 20th june 2012?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Guys

I got my 176 grant today...soon after I submitted my FBI report y'day which took almost 7 weeks... I submitted my PCC and Medicals on 21st July...

Wishing all the best to others waiting for the grant...

Cheers
Shubo



w1zz0 said:


> No one got a grant recently who submitted pcc and gave medical around 20th june 2012?


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got my 176 grant today...soon after I submitted my FBI report y'day which took almost 7 weeks... I submitted my PCC and Medicals on 21st July...
> 
> ...


Congrats Shubo!

Actually my 176 medical is taking a long time. I saw on the forum that there were delays on medical processing in July.

Lets hope for the best. Did you go through the FULL medical?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi w1zz0,

My 176 medical didn't take much long... I saw the online application status and it showed both the Medicals as "Met" 4 days after I went for the Medicals... So, processing was pretty fast for me atleast... there were almost 20 ppl waiting to get their medicals done that day so we didn't go through a FULL medical that day I guess...but all the basic tests were done...

Cheers
Shubo



w1zz0 said:


> Congrats Shubo!
> 
> Actually my 176 medical is taking a long time. I saw on the forum that there were delays on medical processing in July.
> 
> Lets hope for the best. Did you go through the FULL medical?


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oooh thats why! i asked because full medical processing can take upto 2 months! Normal general checkups are done in a weeks time. 

Secondly, i have a paper application not online for 176 GSM Sponsored therefore i cannot even check online what the status is 




shubo2012 said:


> Hi w1zz0,
> 
> My 176 medical didn't take much long... I saw the online application status and it showed both the Medicals as "Met" 4 days after I went for the Medicals... So, processing was pretty fast for me atleast... there were almost 20 ppl waiting to get their medicals done that day so we didn't go through a FULL medical that day I guess...but all the basic tests were done...
> 
> ...


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

What happens after the Medical is processed? You get an email with the grant in PDF format? Or you have to wait for it to be posted to you through mail and then send that along with the passport for stamping?


----------

